# Fan Lights



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What size bulb base do most newer ceiling fans have? It;s right between normal and candelabra. What's the official name?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What size bulb base do most newer ceiling fans have? It;s right between normal and candelabra. What's the official name?


E11 maybe? Then there is also intermediate E17.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's E17, thanks.

I'm looking for LED replacements, they don't seem to be that common.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

They are called intermediate base.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure you loomed here:

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-LED-Light-Bulbs/E17/N-5yc1vZbm79Z1z0s6c6

Not a lot of selection, but enough to go out in the world and be somebody.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It's E17, thanks.
> 
> I'm looking for LED replacements, they don't seem to be that common.


HD has them: 3 for $16.97

http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart-60W-Equivalent-Soft-White-A15-E17-Dimmable-LED-Light-Bulb-3-Pack-A15-60WE-W27E17/206694298


----------

